# WIN £100 Amazon Voucher with Chris Knott Insurance



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*Announcing details of the Chris Knott November Prize Draw...*

Thank you if you got a quote from us since we started these monthly prize draws back in September.

November's prize is a *£100 Amazon Voucher* and all you need to do to be in with a chance of winning is ask us to quote for your car insurance during November. You'll automatically be entered into the draw and we'll make sure the winner receives their prize in plenty of time for Christmas.

You can keep the £100 Amazon voucher for yourself or use it to buy Christmas presents for others.

Simply call the *Chris Knott Car Insurance quoteline* on *0800 917 2274 or 01424 200477* and mention the forum.

*Still not sure about whether it's worth calling?* Here's some feedback about Chris Knott Insurance from satisfied customers in the last couple of weeks...

***************************
*RECENT TESTIMONIALS:*

_"Rang up for a quote to see if CK could beat my current renewal quote and they did by £65. Great and friendly service by Rebecca and very pleased with the outcome of calling the company."_ *BanzaiMike, MPS Owners Club*

_"I've just renewed with Chris Knott, excellent price of £200 for fully comp, business use for me, 11k miles a year & 7 years no claims. Was with Skoda insurance, they wanted £260!! & wouldn't budge when I said I'd found cheaper quotes. Very happy chappy."_ *Caspian, Yeti Owners Club*

_"Chris Knott have my business, beat the quote by some margin and no fuss about winter wheels. Excellent broker."_ *ben4012, Briskoda.net*

_"Great service from CK. I paid <£400 with all my mods declared. Even put the missus car on a multi."_ *JB21, MPS Owners Club*

_"Reinsured with Chris Knott in 2014 using the VWAF scheme; saved 30% on my renewal quote and got better cover. Highly recommended, Thanks!"_ *Stevewoodmeuk, VWAudi Forum*

***************************


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*UPDATE: Announcing October's Winners*

Thank you to all those who requested a quote from us last month in response to our prize draw offer.

I'm pleased to announce the 2 winners of the Chris Knott October Prize Draw as Mrs E Ager of Volvo Owners Club and Mr J P Ward of Astra Owners Network. They each win a Black & Decker Pivot Auto Dustbuster.

Don't forget that this month you could *WIN a £100 Amazon Voucher* - just for requesting a quote on a car we don't yet look after for you.

If you have a car policy due for renewal in the next few weeks ask us to quote and see how much you could save when you switch to Chris Knott. We'll automatically enter you for the November draw.

*QUOTELINE: 0800 917 2274 / 01424 200477*

best,
Nick

************************
*The latest testimonials about Chris Knott Car Insurance:*

_"Went with Chris Knott for my insurance this year as the Octy I bought recently had had coilies put on it by the previous owner. Chris Knott were the ONLY insurance provider to give me what I would consider to be a reasonable quote, taking the modification into account. So thanks very much for that."_ *samj2013, Briskoda.net*

_"Just renewed my motor policy and had done the normal comparison sites etc, and had found a decent quote from one of the well known firms out there...anyway, thought for the sake of a phone call I would give Knotts a chance. A friendly guy named Ian went through my details and after a word with whoever, came back with a better price....only £15 but, as they say, better in mine..! Thanks CKI."_ *B_king, Mercedes-Benz Owners Association*

_"Thanks for the input CKI. My renewal quote from XXX was £432, I called CKI on Saturday & they would have to refer it to the insurance company to view. They came back with a quote of £329, I spoke to XXX [again] & they somehow matched it? I will be going with CKI this year, basically because when you add up the total amount paid with them & XXX over the year, they came out £50 cheaper."_ *mr v6, 406 Coupe Owners Club*

************************


----------

